# 2007 Honda TRXFM 500 shifting down under load



## Lloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

I am having trouble with a 2007 TRXFM 500 Fourtrax Forman 4x4. The problem is this machine is shifting from higher gears to lower gears when under load, on level ground it shifts normaly with the foot shifter. You need to be climbing a hill or pulling a load to make it shift down on its own. does anyone know if there is a common problem that will cause this and how much trouble is it to fix.


----------

